# Man Lives Without Food or Water for 70 Years



## SifuPhil (Jan 27, 2014)

Prahlad Jani has been living without food or water since he was 12 years old, when a goddess he claims he encountered gifted him with this ability.



The 82-year-old Jani checked into an Indian hospital in 2010 to submit to a series of tests by hospital personnel and scientists. For 8 days he was examined and tested while being continuously monitored by 30 video cameras. Jani, who claims he survives by "heavenly nectar" pouring from his palette, did not eat, drink or urinate the entire time.

  After the medical trial, Jani returned to his village near Ambaji. Scientists hope the data  they have gathered will tell them what makes the Yogi tick, and thus  find a miraculous cure that could help anyone survive in difficult  circumstances, without any food or water. “If Jani doesn’t get his  energy from food and water, he must be getting it from another source in  the environment, such as light” said scientist Sudhir Shah.



What do YOU think - sham or the real thing?


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 27, 2014)

:lofl:  You have to ask?


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 27, 2014)

Warrigal said:


> :lofl:  You have to ask?



Well, I thought it would be good form ...


----------



## Ozarkgal (Jan 27, 2014)

Yeah, and about that ocean front property in Arizona...I'll make you a good deal on it


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 27, 2014)

Hmmm ... I'm getting the feeling not too many people are going to be buying this ...


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 27, 2014)

Tch, all you mocking cynics!  Can't you see that the man's Enlightened!!!???

One ingredient that mind induced nectar of his doesn't have is anti-aging properties.  You'd think something that magical could manage to keep the poster boy for Yogiism looking a bit more chipper.  
Maybe a few T shots would have him looking more buff......?  :lofl:


----------



## Ozarkgal (Jan 27, 2014)

Someone needs to buy him a double cheeseburger and an order of fries..that'll enlighten him.  He'll be saying, screw the nectar.

Oh, and throw some choccy in as Di calls it..


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 27, 2014)

Diwundrin said:


> Maybe a few T shots would have him looking more buff......?  :lofl:


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 27, 2014)




----------



## Ozarkgal (Jan 27, 2014)

In no time we could have him fattened up and promote him as the Candy Kid on the Sumo wrestling circuit.


----------



## Jillaroo (Jan 27, 2014)

_Haven't you guys heard of the nectar of the Gods_


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 27, 2014)

Only from blokes like him, and deluded vino connoisseurs.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Jan 27, 2014)

Jilly, What's your version of Nectar from the Gods?


----------



## Jillaroo (Jan 28, 2014)

_This link will tell you and he probably had nectar from the flowers too.   _
http://www.skyriverbrewing.com/distributorInfo/Current_Travel_News.pdf


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 28, 2014)

Does he move, or is he worked by strings?


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 28, 2014)

Vivjen said:


> Does he move, or is he worked by strings?



The doctors and scientists actually claim that his mental and physical abilities match those of a 25-year-old. 

... a 25-year-old WHAT, they don't say ...


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 28, 2014)

Which doctors, which scientists and which hospital?

Honestly Phil, have you ever watched the series Red Dwarf?
In the episode Psirens we discover that some members of the crew are more easily duped than others.
This story about a man living without food and water for 70 years is on the level of that which is sufficient to fool The Cat. 
It doesn't take a lot to take him in. I'm not The Cat.


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 28, 2014)

I liked the Cat...he was sooooo gullible!


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 28, 2014)

And so well dressed.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 28, 2014)

Warrigal said:


> Which doctors, which scientists and which hospital?



They didn't say - I guess they didn't want them to be embarrassed. 



> Honestly Phil, have you ever watched the series Red Dwarf?



Unfortunately, no.


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 28, 2014)

You'd appreciate Red Dwarf Phil, anyone who 'gets' Monty Python can handle Red Dwarf.  It's one of a kind.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 28, 2014)




----------



## That Guy (Jan 28, 2014)

His is not without "bologna".


----------



## GDAD (Jan 30, 2014)

Jillaroo said:


> _Haven't you guys heard of the nectar of the Gods_




Yes: It's commonly known as breast milk!!!!:cheers1::cheers1:


----------



## Jambi (Feb 5, 2014)

I don't want to highjack your thread Phil, but how many posters believe two-thousand years ago an individual was conceived without intercourse to save mankind from eternal fire?


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 6, 2014)

Jambi said:


> I don't want to highjack your thread Phil, but how many posters believe two-thousand years ago an individual was conceived without intercourse to save mankind from eternal fire?



I don't mind the hijack, I just wonder at its direction.


----------

